# Durabrite vs. Inksupply.com HT ink -- Durabrite, You're Fired!



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

By now, I'm sure many Forum members know that I've been having a problem with the Durabrite ink. Every transfer was pervaded with yellow, necessitating going to the Advanced printer settings, and playing with the levels of yellow (-20), magenta (+5) and cyan (+5). Doing that changed colors completely -- gray turned purple when printed! However, if no color adjustment was made, what was gray when printed, turned GREEN after being pressed! Depending on the material and whatever else, sometimes it changed back to gray, sometimes it didn't!

Well, I got tired of paying BIG MONEY for Durabrite, and THEN having to endure these color shift problems. I mean, how can you tell a customer, "I know it LOOKS green now, but once you wash it, it will turn gray... really!" Obviously you can't do that -- and I am certainly NOT washing it before selling it to the customer!

So, my solution was to purchase heat transfer inks and use refillable cartridges. After a ton of research between this Forum and the Yahoo Groups, I purchased the refillable cartridges from Inkjetcarts.us., and the ink from Inksupply.com. I must mention that the Customer Service from Inkjetcarts.us was SUPERB. I placed an order and then wanted to cancel it, and I received an email from them the next business day confirming the order was cancelled. Then, I had a hard time understanding the directions, and had difficulty getting the refillable carts to work. Ross from Inkjetcarts.us contacted me the next day (and I believe it was on a weekend too!) with instructions on how to fix the problem I was encountering. TERRIFIC!

I got both the carts and ink working last night, and so far, I am impressed by both! The carts worked flawlessly, and I was really impressed by the ink! The black is really black, and I purposely printed a design with a soft gray shadow, to see if it would turn green or not -- IT DID NOT!!! It printed gray, and STAYED GRAY!!! With the Durabrite, no matter how much I turned the yellow down, I ALWAYS saw a lot of yellow hue on the paper that was peeled. With the Inksupply HT inks, I didn't see a TRACE OF YELLOW ANYWHERE!!! When I showed my husband the shirts this morning, he was too was impressed. In fact, he said, "You should make another shirt of my Javelin, so you can see the difference in the gray "spraypaint" swish in the background and then post it" In the aforementioned shirt, I used Durabrite, and the gray swish turned green -- it hasn't changed back after 6 weeks either. So, I think I will do just that -- I'll print another with the Inksupply.com HT ink, and then post both shirts here on the Forum...

To be fair, I haven't done any washing testing with the Inksupply HT ink yet, but I plan on putting the shirt printed last night in the wash tonight. I will update this thread when I have the results.

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool beans, Melissa! 

This is great to know that you found an ink that stays the color it's supposed to be!

I'm pretty sure that the inks from Coastal stay their inteded colors, too, but they're limited in what printers you can buy for.

What printer do you have, BTW?

I just bought a CIS from somewhere else, but the only reason I did was that it appears to be the ONLY pigment CIS for my Canon i9900. Hopefully I'll have the same luck you've had!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Chani said:


> Cool beans, Melissa!
> 
> This is great to know that you found an ink that stays the color it's supposed to be!
> 
> ...


Hi Chani!

I'm using a C88+, and since the lawsuit and their discontinuation, finding refillable carts was not an easy task. I bought an extra set, just so I have them on hand in the future! I didn't want to go the CIS route because of the clogging problems if you don't use it everyday. Right now I am somewhat of a hobbyist, trying to start up a micro home business at night, so sometimes I don't print for a week.

As far as the ink goes, if I'm correct, you can use any brand heat transfer pigment ink you want -- the only thing that is printer-specific would be the CIS or refillable carts. I saw that you found the pigment CIS for the Canon -- good for you! I'm all for getting the most from the printers we already own and (in some cases) love. I didn't want to give up my HP Photosmart printers because the photo resolution is fabulous compared to the Epson, but at the time the Vivera ink wasn't out and it would be pretty stupid to keep replacing a tri-color ink cartridge all the time anyway. If you don't like the pigment ink that comes with your CIS system, all you have to do is dump it out and refill it with the heat transfer ink from Inksupply.com -- simple as that!  

It was SUCH a relief not to deal with the yellow problems or the color shifting for once!! I was so intent on inspecting the new ink that I completely forgot to mirror the image, and actually pressed it on the shirt backward too! Once I stopped looking at it so closely, I was like, "Huh?!? What the heck did I do?!?" LOL

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL! I've accidentally printed backwards, too, but only pressed backwards once...after I realized I printed it wrong. But it was okay for that image. 

The thing about Canon printers is that their nozzles are so small, so most pigmented inks clog these printers.  The inks that come with the CIS I bought were specifically designed for Canon printers.

Unfortunately I don't think just any ink will work.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The nice thing about the c88 you can use a cis without much or none at all of the clogging issues.

R.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, but I wanted to use larger transfers. 

My Canon i9900 is a 13x19 printer. 

I bought it long before I knew the difference between pigment and dye inks.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the post. Look forward to seeing the warsh test.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Chani said:


> The thing about Canon printers is that their nozzles are so small, so most pigmented inks clog these printers.  The inks that come with the CIS I bought were specifically designed for Canon printers. Unfortunately I don't think just any ink will work.


Aha! See, you DO learn something new every day! I didn't know that! Well, good luck with the new pigment ink and CIS -- hope it works great for you!

There have been a few times that I would have liked to have a bigger format printer, but I've been lucky that those times, I was able to use a sheet and a half of the transfer paper, and just pressed them one after another on my 15 x 15 press. I've spent so much money in the past few months that my husband will kill me if anything else comes in!  

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Chani said:


> My Canon i9900 is a 13x19 printer.
> I bought it long before I knew the difference between pigment and dye inks.


Chani, just in case your CIS doesn't work out, inksupply.com carries refillable cartridges for your printer - the full set of 8 is $36. Here's the link: Inkjet Printer Cartridges For Canon InkJet Printers - Inksupply.com

They also carry ink for your Canon printer, but they say all colors are dye based ink, except the black, which is pigment. Sorry! Thought I could find another pigment based Canon ink for you... 

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for checking, Melissa. 

If anyone else knows of somewhere to buy pigment inks for Canon printers, I'll be happy to hear it!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thanks for checking, Melissa.
> 
> If anyone else knows of somewhere to buy pigment inks for Canon printers, I'll be happy to hear it!


No problem, Chani!  I actually just checked inkjetcarts.us, and they also have refillable carts for your printer: Canon:Canon Cartridges

They have ink for your model too, but again I think they're dye based, and only the black is pigment... Don't give up, we'll find some more options for you! 

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't worry about it too much. From what I've read people have had good luck with the system I'm getting. 

Thanks!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Last night I washed the 3 shirts pressed on Monday. They were washed right-side-out along with towels, socks and underwear in warm water with cold water rinse, and with Cheer detergent. I even rubbed the Cheer directly into the transferred area because my daughter got paint on her shirt at school. Then I threw them right-side-out into a dryer on HOT setting for 60 minutes. THEY CAME OUT FABULOUS! I DON'T EVEN NOTICE ANY FADING! THE BLACKS ARE STILL A DARK BLACK TOO! WOW... Even my husband commented about how fabulous they looked, and asked if it was because of the ink we just switched to, and I told him it was both the ink AND the Jet Pro SofStretch. The transfers are crisp, clear, vibrant and oh so soft! There really is next to no hand. 

Now I have to say this: DURABRITE AND IRONALL, *YOU'RE FIRED!! FOR GOOD!!!*

Melissa


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> If you don't like the pigment ink that comes with your CIS system, all you have to do is dump it out and refill it with the heat transfer ink from Inksupply.com -- simple as that!
> 
> 
> Melissa


Melissa,

Which Epson Equivalent heat transfer ink did you buy…their “New MIS Heat Transfer ink?

Ernie


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

I am new here. Can you tell me about the lawsuit and Epson C88? I notice they are not being sold now... should I snap one up if I can? I only print occasionally so continuous ink would make no sense.

Thank you.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Which Epson Equivalent heat transfer ink did you buy…their “New MIS Heat Transfer ink?
> 
> Ernie


Hi Ernie, yes, I bought the MIS Heat Transfer Ink. Have only printed 3 shirts with it this week, but tested it with a gray swish and gray shadow in my designs, which when using Durabrite ink turned green when pressed. The MIS Heat Transfer ink worked PERFECTLY! Gray in the design printed gray, and STAYED gray after pressing! When used with Jet Pro SofStretch, even after washing right-side-out with warm water, having Cheer rubbed directly into it and drying on HOT for 60 minutes, still looked beautiful! I took some before-washing pictures as best I could (camera didn't want to focus on area so near), and now will post "after-washing" pics with macro (close-up) setting on camera tonight. I wanted to do that last night, but fell asleep again.

Oh, forgot to mention that I was also VERY impressed with the deep, dark black color. Much darker than Durabrite.

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Clem said:


> I am new here. Can you tell me about the lawsuit and Epson C88? I notice they are not being sold now... should I snap one up if I can? I only print occasionally so continuous ink would make no sense.
> 
> Thank you.


I am definitely not the member to ask about the lawsuit. Charles was actually one of the first to post about it, and knows about it more indepth than I do. I only know the general idea of it, which is that Epson sued in Court to stop Epson compatible cartridges from being sold. I believe it only affected the small format printers (such as the C88+) and, at this time, did not directly affect the use of CIS, although it was a possibility in the future. I also know it was awaiting the President's signature, but don't know if that happened, or not. I actually saw something about it yesterday while on the inksupply.com site. Here's the link:
MIS ASSOCIATES, INC. - Powered By Kayako eSupport

Hope that's helpful... As for me, I grabbed an extra set of the refillable carts for the C88+ just in case. Always good to have extras on hand anyway, in case something fails on the set I'm using now. I also did not want to go the route of CIS, since I do not do a lot of printing.

Melissa


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Hope that's helpful... As for me, I grabbed an extra set of the refillable carts for the C88+ just in case. Always good to have extras on hand anyway, in case something fails on the set I'm using now. I also did not want to go the route of CIS, since I do not do a lot of printing.
> 
> Melissa


Melissa,

Did you buy the C86 cartridges? Don't see a C88 on their website and there is no contact info listed And thanks for keeping us updated with your testing 

Ernie


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Melissa,
> 
> Did you buy the C86 cartridges? Don't see a C88 on their website and there is no contact info listed And thanks for keeping us updated with your testing
> 
> Ernie


Hi Ernie,

I bought the C88+ cartridges. I know their site is not really user-friendly, but you can contact Inkjetcarts directly: 
888-497-5289 toll free 9-5 EST Monday thru Sat
Email [email protected] 

I wasn't able to find just the refillable carts on their site, but here is the link to the set which includes ink, refillable carts and refilling supplies:
Printers Kit Cartridges #T0601-T0604 for Epson Models C68 C88 CX3800 CX3810 CX4200 CX4800 CX5800 CX7800 Includes 16oz Pigmented Inkset

Hope this helps...
Melissa


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> By now, I'm sure many Forum members know that I've been having a problem with the Durabrite ink. Every transfer was pervaded with yellow, necessitating going to the Advanced printer settings, and playing with the levels of yellow (-20), magenta (+5) and cyan (+5). Doing that changed colors completely -- gray turned purple when printed! However, if no color adjustment was made, what was gray when printed, turned GREEN after being pressed! Depending on the material and whatever else, sometimes it changed back to gray, sometimes it didn't!
> 
> Well, I got tired of paying BIG MONEY for Durabrite, and THEN having to endure these color shift problems. I mean, how can you tell a customer, "I know it LOOKS green now, but once you wash it, it will turn gray... really!" Obviously you can't do that -- and I am certainly NOT washing it before selling it to the customer!
> 
> ...


 
Dear melissa,

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR THIS POST!!! 
AND THANK YOU KELLY FOR TELLING ME ABOUT IT!!!!!!

I am having the same problem!
Grey looks like brown/green mud.yuck!!  
(on iron all for darks)(jpss is fine)

I contacted Ross from Inkjetcarts.us... He was GREAT!!!
Got 2 sets of carts and all 5 inks for under 100.00!!! 
He switched out the YELLOW for a special yellow that they make especially for heat transfers.
wonderful, helpful person!!! 

Melissa, what kind/brand/name of inks did you buy from inksupply.com??

Can i use this ink in my EP C120???

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmoney68 (Jan 4, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Hi Ernie, yes, I bought the MIS Heat Transfer Ink. Have only printed 3 shirts with it this week, but tested it with a gray swish and gray shadow in my designs, which when using Durabrite ink turned green when pressed. The MIS Heat Transfer ink worked PERFECTLY! Gray in the design printed gray, and STAYED gray after pressing!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Did you have to adjust any of the color settings?


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

How does this ink wash compared to durabrite?

Josh


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

tmoney68 said:


> Did you have to adjust any of the color settings?


No, I haven't had to make ANY adjustments whatsoever since I switched!! There is NO YELLOWING, NO COLOR SHIFTING AND THE WASHABILITY IS FANTASTIC!! 

I have shirts made with JPSS that have been washed over 10 times now, and the fading is negligible. I am seeing more of the shirt fibers standing up than any fading after all of these washes. Oh yeah, THEY WERE WASHED IN WARM WATER, RIGHT-SIDE-OUT AND THEN DRIED FOR 60 MINUTES IN A HOT DRYER, TOO!

Oh yeah, when hubby was setting up the refillable carts, he got some ink on his hands -- it took about a day or so of scrubbing and washing to come off! LOL

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I was told by "someone-in-the-know" that inkjetcarts.us new ink is the SAME as inksupply.com's MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink -- they're both purchased from the very same manufacturer -- only it's 50% cheaper!  

Melissa


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

well,
My ink kit from inkjetcarts.us did not arrive today... i guess the snow storm stopped the planes. (poor people)

......should be here Monday  

I hope that my ink works as good as yours melissa!
I got my ink from inkjetcarts.us because he said it was from the same manufacturer as the expensive stuff.....we'll see. 

If it does not work well I will buy my ink from where you got yours...inksupply.com

I hope it works though..... it would be a lot of money saved!!!
Let's hope the "you get what you pay for " saying is not true in this case!!!!!!

I will let you know my results after installing , printing , and pressing!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Forgot to mention that I was told by "someone-in-the-know" that inkjetcarts.us new ink is the SAME as inksupply.com's MIS Associates Heat Transfer Ink -- they're both purchased from the very same manufacturer -- only it's 50% cheaper!
> 
> Melissa


Melissa,
Have you had to refill them yet???

Just wondering because on the website it says something about NOT removing them from the printer when you refill..?? 

Isn't this difficult?????? 

...and when you first set up , do you have a separate syringe for each color? or do you have to wash it between each fill?
(that would not be good...how would you make sure that all of the water is out after you wash it? )

Just wondering these things before Monday rolls around


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Very interesting thread as I'm new with this and with inks.

I bought a reasonably priced Epson cx4450 (scanner/printer), tho I can take it back if I wish to. I could not find a C88. I think the cartridges may be smaller, holding less ink, tho ;-( If anyone knows, pls. chime in!

Re the Durabrite, I did adjust and minused the yellow and upped the other two. And the color, printed out, looks great I think. Don't see the green you talk about. It is true that on the transfer paper I see yellow, but don't know what that means and don't care what is on the transfer paper as long as shirt is good!

I'd love to hear how the inksupply ink looks after washing. And I'd like to see a photo of the two if you maybe could send it somehow...?

;-)

Thanks.

C.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Clem said:


> Very interesting thread as I'm new with this and with inks.
> 
> I bought a reasonably priced Epson cx4450 (scanner/printer), tho I can take it back if I wish to. I could not find a C88. I think the cartridges may be smaller, holding less ink, tho ;-( If anyone knows, pls. chime in!
> 
> ...


 
The epson C120 printer replaces the c88.

I bought the refill carts and heat transfer ink for this printer because the durabrite ink was pressing horrible.

I just got the carts in today ,,, waiting for the hubby to install them.... will update on how this new heat transfer ink presses!(and washes....).....
waiting....


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> To be fair, I haven't done any washing testing with the Inksupply HT ink yet, but I plan on putting the shirt printed last night in the wash tonight. I will update this thread when I have the results.


Could we have pics to the washing test please?


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

AdamnSmith said:


> Could we have pics to the washing test please?


*I would enjoy seeing some pictures as well  ... look forward to your results*


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm at work at the moment, but I will post pics as soon as I can. The test shirts (there were 3 in all) have now been washed many times. I've lost track now, but two of them washed at least 6 times, and the one my daughter wears constantly has been washed about a dozen times. All of the above were washed right-side-out, with towels and jeans in WARM water, had Cheer rubbed directly in the transferred design AND were washed on HOT for 60 minutes. Everything you're NOT supposed to do -- and they still look superb! The only thing that GIVES THE APPEARANCE of a little fade is that the shirts are become more fuzzy after all this washing -- the shirt fibers are standing up more, and to the eye gives the MISTAKEN appearance that there's a very slight fade. Perhaps I should press them before photographing so that's not an issue. I can repress with parchment and peel hot, right? The other issue is that my daughter's Rabbit Skins sweatshirt is pilling now, so keep all this in mind when I post the photos.

BTW, if you look in the Transfer Paper testing thread, you will see the first wash test results with this ink...

All in all I have to say that I am VERY, VERY HAPPY with the quality of the ink! There's no color shifting whatsoever, the black is deep and rich, and with JPSS, the washability is fabulous.

I'll post pics when possible, but not sure if I can get it done tonight. Have a VERY hectic schedule going on right now, and haven't been sleeping as it is.

Melissa


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

When you take the pics can you post the old pics with the new.. like a "side by side comparison"?  Pleeeeeease!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

But of course! Wouldn't do it any other way...  

Melissa


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I actually installed the carts myself!!! 
It was easy,,, well kindaLOL!
I had trouble at first .....the printer was not recognizing them! But i called and Ross talked me through it...AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE at inkjetcarts.us!!!
He spent 30 minutes on the phone with me.... come to find out i did not have them pushed down all of the way!!!
Man, you really have to push hard to get everything to CLICK down... my hand was in a little pain from trying so hard but finally.... CLICK!!! then the printer was fine.

...did a lot of purge4 file printing to get the ink flowing... he walked me through that too!!
easy!

did a nozzle check and it looked good.

It took a couple of days to get the minimal banding to go away....the cyan gave me the most trouble.

I would do a few purge prints and then let it sit for a few hours (letting the air bubbles float to the surface) then I would come back and do a few more. 
Now everything looks great!!

BELIEVE ME.....IF I CAN DO THIS , ANYONE CAN!!!!!! I mean ANYONE!!! 

I have not pressed yet because it has been wet and rainy the last couple of days but tomorrow it might clear up.
Florida is so HUMID !!!!


If anyone has any questions... please ask!!
I will try to help as much as i can.


----------



## lmhilde (May 6, 2008)

Hello.... newbie here. I have been doing tshirts occasionally for the past 6 years. It seems every year, at one weekend event, I run into a different problem than the year before. I finally decided I needed to do some reading and asking questions. Last years shirts at this event, I used laser instead of inkjet. I had them printed at Staples. They faded so bad, I've never seen anything like it before. The year before we used my Cannon I9900 with staples generic inks mixed in with Cannons. I am guessing these were Dye Ink? From what I am reading the Pigment Ink is brighter and will last longer?? I saw someone purchased Kyson Pigmet CIS for the canon printer. I see they have a 30% off sale for the month of May, so I would really like to get them now while on sale. Would there be any reason to switch back to the Dye ink once I start using the pigmented ink, like for pictures or anything else??? Can you recomend a tshirt transfer paper that works best with the K4 Vista Pigented ink? This all gets so confusing sometimes....lol. Thanks for any advice you can give me. Linda


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lmhilde said:


> They faded so bad, I've never seen anything like it before. The year before we used my Cannon I9900 with staples generic inks mixed in with Cannons. I am guessing these were Dye Ink?


I have a Canon Pixma, too. I used Jetprosofstretch paper with my Canon OEM dye ink to test it out to see if it would work. There was no fading, even with bleach. Here is the thread to see the results. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html#post282700



> From what I am reading the Pigment Ink is brighter and will last longer??


Pigment is water resistent ink. Pigment is universal because it can be used on all inkjet heat transfer papers. 

It may turn out to be only the Jetprosofstretch paper that can work with dye inks. I only tested Canon dye ink, but you have a Canon.



> I saw someone purchased Kyson Pigmet CIS for the canon printer. I see they have a 30% off sale for the month of May, so I would really like to get them now while on sale.


I am not familiar with this system.



> Would there be any reason to switch back to the Dye ink once I start using the pigmented ink, like for pictures or anything else???


No, the Epson printers are photographic printers, and many come with pigment ink. I used to use my Canon for photo prints, but when a drop of water hits the paper, the ink runs. Now I only use the Epson for photos, as the pigment does not run if water gets on it, it is water resistant. 

Until JPSS worked with my Canon dye ink, my Canon had pretty much become useless to me now, in favor of the Epsons and pigment ink. Now I can print onto Jetprosofstretch with my Canon (but no other paper that I know of).

The only thing I hear about limitations with inks is the the Black color of Heat Transfer Pigment inks (HT inks) don't print out nicely on photographs. Here's a link:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48687.html#post287185

Three of four posts talk about photos and the black ink. I have decided to stay away from HT inks, since I print both transfers and photos on the same printer. But regular pigment ink is fine with photos and transfers. 

If anyone is printing photos with HT ink and not having any issues, please let me know what brand you are using. It could vary from brand to brand, I would believe that after seeing how shirts, and papers, vary from brand to brand. Thanks!



> Can you recomend a tshirt transfer paper that works best with the K4 Vista Pigented ink? This all gets so confusing sometimes....lol. Thanks for any advice you can give me. Linda


The best paper I can recommend for light shirts is the Jetprosofstretch (JPSS). When you price compare, be sure to include this supplier in your list: tshirtsupplies.com. If you wanted to test the JPSS with your canon and wash test it before your event, tshirtsupplies.com sell a sample pack for 1 penny. My total with shipping was $6.67 for the sample pack of 3 pages. Not bad to see if you like a product, and actually a cheap way to discover the joy of this Jetprosofstretch paper. Good luck to you whatever you choose.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm the one with the Kyson pigment CIS for my Canon i9900.

There's no reason to go back to the dye inks after you convert your printer to a CIS with these inks. 

We LOVE this system (and it's saving us a TON of money!).

They're having another sale, and some of the systems are as much as 50% off! 

KYSON USA, HUGE 30% OFF SALE VISTA INK PRODUCTS


----------



## lmhilde (May 6, 2008)

Chani, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

I just ordered the Kyson K4 Pigment Vista Ink System for my Canon I9900. I can't thank you enough for letting me know about this. What a great sale! I spend a fortune on these dinky cartridges every event. Maybe this next event I'll show a bit more profit. 

I purchased the JetPro Sofstretch inkjet transfer paper from Coastal last month. So far the transfers I've done on my HP look great. Does this Pigment ink work beautifully with this paper? I would just like to go to a event and not worry about whats gonna turn out crappy for a change...lol.. Thanks Again! Linda


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay! 

If you have any problems setting it up please feel free to contact me.  It can be a little frustrating because the instruction sheet that comes with it isn't completely right. Do what I didn't do and read the side of the tanks, too. 

Oh, and be sure to have something to protect your table or floor when you're setting it up, too. I have a nice yellow splotch on my carpet now. 

These inks work wonderfully with JPSS! 

Good luck!


----------



## lmhilde (May 6, 2008)

Thanks again Chani, you are a God send! I added you to my buddy list, I am sure you will be hearing from me when it comes in. Don't wanna screw it up, lol. Oh yeah, I know about putting down a drop cloth to cover the table and floor, been there, done that, when I use to refill my own cartridges. Ink everywhere...lol


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm so glad that I found this thread. I accidentally came across inksupply.com and thought I'd died and gone to heaven! I already have a printer on hand and they carry the ink that adapts to it (an HP deskjet 9800), so I'm THRILLED that I don't have to go out and buy a printer just to do shirts at this point! I do have one question, though, if someone can help me...

I've NEVER printed and created my own tshirts before, so bear with me. Is the ink from them sort of 'universal' in nature, say, if I wanted to get transfer paper from somewhere else? Or is their transfer paper best for THEIR ink? I'm going to order, don't get me wrong...I'm just wanting to know what my options are if I run out fast, they run out and backorder or whatever...my alternate game plan, if you will.  Thanks!


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi! Please someone tell me more.
You're saying you no longer need to have an Epson printer and Durabrite ink? inksupply.com sells carts for other printers? And it's pigment inks?

Or did I misunderstand.

I don't need continuous ink as I work on a VERY small scale! But it would be nice to know I didn't need to have an Epson printer necessarily.

Thanks.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, Clem...I'm too new to help you here, but I've been reading and reading instead of actually posting..and I'm still not too confident about which is better - dye vs. pigment, but if I've read right...I'm thinking the dye inks are better for printing inkjet transfers. ?? I haven't gone to look yet, but on my printer (the HP deskjet 9800), I'm reading that it has 2 ink tanks...the tri-color tank is dye ink and the blank tank is pigment. I'm not sure if the inks from inksupply are dye or pigment yet, but will be checking there in a bit to find out. If I'm wrong and anyone with more experience can give advice, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh..they DO have a large list of compatible printers for their inks which is what got me so excited!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

tz4all said:


> Hi, Clem...I'm too new to help you here, but I've been reading and reading instead of actually posting..and I'm still not too confident about which is better - dye vs. pigment, but if I've read right...I'm thinking the dye inks are better for printing inkjet transfers. ?? I haven't gone to look yet, but on my printer (the HP deskjet 9800), I'm reading that it has 2 ink tanks...the tri-color tank is dye ink and the blank tank is pigment. I'm not sure if the inks from inksupply are dye or pigment yet, but will be checking there in a bit to find out. If I'm wrong and anyone with more experience can give advice, it would be much appreciated!


what? Did I miss something.. I guess I have been doing something wrong for a long time. I don't know where you got that but it is not even close to being a fact. But I know dye inks may work on JPSS but then you are limited in your use of transfers. Most people know that I was a demo rep for Epson and I would tell you you should look at the industry standard for heat transfers. Sure some say all printers may print design. But they don't say how long they last.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, Lou...so you're telling me that PIGMENT inks are what I need, right? Like I said...too new to know a darn thing about anything... I just know what I want to accomplish: 1) I have several designs created and I want them on shirts. 2) I have an HP deskjet 9800 that I'd like to utilize for this task. 3) I'd LIKE to do them myself, but I MAY end up outsourcing it to someone who can create plastisol transfers for me..and I do not, at the moment, have a plotter/cutter, and will have to have this service as well. Advice?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tz4all said:


> Hi, Clem...I'm too new to help you here, but I've been reading and reading instead of actually posting..and I'm still not too confident about which is better - dye vs. pigment, but if I've read right...I'm thinking the dye inks are better for printing inkjet transfers. ??


No, dye ink is not better for printing inkjet transfers, because... there is only one paper that can handle dye ink, and that is JPSS (like Lou just told you.) If you want to use any other paper, you will need pigment ink. 

There is one ink that is a dye ink, but not a photographic dye ink, it is called a Hi-Definition ink. Other dye inks will wash out of transfers, but Claria ink, a "water resistant dye" has been holding color when used with a variety of transfer papers. Using Claria is still a new thing, and not all papers have been tested with it, that is why for all around safety sake, it is best to stick with pigment ink, unless you know you want to use Claria and are comfortable with that.

Inkjet heat transfer = widest variety of papers used = Pigment Ink! 




> I haven't gone to look yet, but on my printer (the HP deskjet 9800), I'm reading that it has 2 ink tanks...the tri-color tank is dye ink and the blank tank is pigment.


If you only use JPSS/jetprosofstretch paper, you may be able to use your printer. Any other paper, not likely. 


For the person asking about using pigment ink in printers other than Epson, it sure can be done.

A girl named Chani on this forum converted her Canon regular dye ink printer to pigment ink with a 3rd party system. She is very happy with her inks the last I read about it. Other Canon users seemed to be happy about her results bc they wanted to do the same thing. If you search "Chani Canon" you should return the threads about Chani and her Canon printer conversion.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> I'm the one with the Kyson pigment CIS for my Canon i9900.
> 
> There's no reason to go back to the dye inks after you convert your printer to a CIS with these inks.
> 
> ...


 
Haha, this is an older thread from back when the ink things were happening, I looked back to see if Chani mentioned her inks in this thread and she did!!


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonya,

Hi there!
As I understand it dye inks just wash out. You need pigment inks.

I know I did try with an HP to use their inks (hp c6150). Printed great but washed out after a few times. Don't use those for sure!

C.


----------



## tz4all (Sep 29, 2007)

I truly appreciate all the advice...I think I'll do a little more research and reading for a while longer..  Man, I hadn't realized how confusing this would be...just thought it would be a little simpler...<<sigh>>....


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to buy a new c120. Does anyone recommend just skipping trying to use the Durabrite inks and going straight to inkjetcarts.us inks? I figure that this would keep from having to purge the nozzles and all if i decide the Durabrites aren't good enough. Any suggestions?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> I am going to buy a new c120. Does anyone recommend just skipping trying to use the Durabrite inks and going straight to inkjetcarts.us inks? I figure that this would keep from having to purge the nozzles and all if i decide the Durabrites aren't good enough. Any suggestions?


 
Alot of folks seem to take this route, Spank. Hey, maybe you can sell you set of inks that come with the printer here or on Ebay.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Alot of folks seem to take this route, Spank. Hey, maybe you can sell you set of inks that come with the printer here or on Ebay.


Or buy a second C120 and then you have a second set of cartridges when you need it .


----------



## double_wood (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Melisa,

Glad to find this thread. Great info!

Tempted to try out this MIS heat transfer ink. Wondering can this ink be used for Epson Vista Ink System? Or is it just for refillable catridge?

Pardon me if this sounds stupid... 

Also, does anyone know whether Epson CX8400 is equivalent to CX8300 in Asia?


----------



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

I've purchased refil carts from inkjetcarts for my Epson R340, 6 colors. The colors look fine when I run the purge tests and most of my jobs look fine except full color photos.

Does anyone know if there is some kind of adjustment I need to make to get the photos to print well. I've had this set up for several months now and most of my jobs are full color, so this has been a big disappointment.

I have been wanting to purchase a dye ink setup for a C88, but have hesitated because of my problem.

I was also planning on getting a larger fomat printer, perhaps the Epson 1400, since it's so cheap right now, but I'm hesitating because I can't get the photos to print right and I want to use refilable carts to cut down on cost.

any suggestions?

Thanks so much

Beverly


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> Or buy a second C120 and then you have a second set of cartridges when you need it .


hmmm this is a good idea. I could run Durabrite inks in one printer and then the refill carts in the other, and decide for myself which I think is better. Than if I decide on the refill carts, I can always purge the other printer at a later time when I have more money . .. thanks for the input!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

So should I get refill carts or a CIS system? What's the price difference, learning curve on setting it up/using it, and all the other good info that goes with it?


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I first tried the refillable carts for 2 months and couldn't get them to work decent at all, even purchased a second refurbished c120 in case it was the printer. Still a pain. Next I went to the cis also from inkjetcarts. Ross helped me by prefilling them and then shipping them to me to install. Everything has been great for the last two weeks since haveing the cis.- Don't really know why the refillables didn't work for me, if it was me or the carts. I do know I followed the directions over and over and over.--So I guess I would say go straght to the cis. Not very much of a price difference after all the ink I waisted with purgeing the refillables for 2 months. Not to mention the time.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

great answer! anyone else? It doesnt seem like a major price difference ($10-$20) in setting up either system, and it seems like you might as well do the CIS because it seems easier to work with. I have seen some people on here with good luck with the refill carts, but was just trying to find out why not just go with the CIS sysem


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes I think it's a matter of personal preference. Some people don't go with CIS because of up front costs. Re-fill carts fit their budget. Some folks think CIS is the best value and easiest. Others think re-fill carts are easier. Some people use re-fill carts because they print lower volume (ie= not everyday). Some people avoid CIS to avoid the clogging issues CIS has when not printed everyday. Some people choose refill carts because they feel the are less fussy that way. Some people say *print something everyday* or another method to move the ink everyday to avoid the clogging so you can use CIS without that trouble.

Spank, remember Luis had the great suggestion that used alot less ink to move the ink everyday, less ink than a cleaning? I'll have to look that up again to remember exactly what it was. If you go CIS, that'll be a great tip to keep in mind.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I remember the thread on purging, that mentioned using blank cartridges filled with cleaning solution to keep in the printer when not printing. I wasn't sure if you could do this with the CIS system or not. I'll probaly just go with the refill carts.


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

curious. 

If you use this ink system with JetProSoftStretch, or another transfer. Also what do you use for darks. 

thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

simonb said:


> curious.
> 
> If you use this ink system with JetProSoftStretch, or another transfer. Also what do you use for darks.
> 
> thanks.


 
If you are referring to Melissa's system, you can use that with any of the light or dark heat transfer papers. It's a pigment ink.


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a question, too! Is the soft stretch paper stretchy? Or am I just misunderstanding.

Also, I have talked to folks who try to print on darks and mostly they say the designs do not last.

Is this no longer the case?

Thanks!

C.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Clem said:


> I have a question, too! Is the soft stretch paper stretchy? Or am I just misunderstanding.


The Jetprosofstretch is stretchy. When pressed on the shirt, if you "stretch" the shirt some, JPSS stretches with the shirt instead of cracking like alot of other papers will.



Clem said:


> Also, I have talked to folks who try to print on darks and mostly they say the designs do not last. Is this no longer the case? Thanks!
> 
> C.


With papers like Ironall Dark and JetWear, things are alot better.

I have great colorfastness with Ironall Dark and Durabrite ink. (The products I use.) Ironall Dark is a stretchy dark/opaque paper. Holds up well in the wash and does not crack/peel. 

Alot of folks on the boards also favor the JetWear paper.

Dark/opaque papers do have a hand to them (you can feel them on the front of the shirt.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the reply. 

I am planning on buying an epson 1400 with a cis system, and getting MIS INks 
(thanks to this board and website research has been easier). 

I will plan on using JPSS and everlast for darks. 

The only change I may make is if I feel that the Epson 1400 HiDef ink is better than Mis Inks. 

If anyone has input, 
I appreciate all and any input. Simon.


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, that does help. So you are finding ironalldark works fine on darks (and doesn't crack)? You prefer that to jetprosofstretch?

And have you found a place you like to purchase one or the other of these?

Thanks! Would be nice to do darks as well as light shirts (tho I have some designs that are comml. that go on both).

C.



Girlzndollz said:


> The Jetprosofstretch is stretchy. When pressed on the shirt, if you shirt the shirt some, it stretches with the shirt instead of cracking like alot of other papers will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Clem said:


> ....... So you are finding ironalldark works fine on darks (and doesn't crack)? You prefer that to jetprosofstretch?


I love Ironall Dark (same paper as Everlast dark). It stretches and does not crack, and has great color retention. I use Durabrite inks. 

Jetprosofstretch is not a paper for dark shirts, like Ironall Dark is, so they can't be compared. JPSS is for lights/whites. I adore JPSS. I used to use Ironall for lights because of the stretchiness and soft hand, but it had fade issues. Now I use JPSS and no more fade. Not even with bleach.



> And have you found a place you like to purchase one or the other of these?


There are other suppliers but I purchase my Ironall Dark at New Milford Photo.

I will purchase my JPSS from tshirtsupplies.com.

Sign up for newletters so you know when sales are. I've never paid for price for Ironall Dark using NMP. 

tshirtsupplies.com has a 5% discount for signing up for the newsletter. Good luck to you... Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

simonb said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am planning on buying an epson 1400 with a cis system, and getting MIS INks
> (thanks to this board and website research has been easier).
> ...


People use both inks, Claria and MIS.

If you do a search on the term "claria ink" you will find many threads that show photos of shirts people made with Claria, as well as general feedback on the product. Good Luck... Kelly


----------



## simonb (Aug 18, 2007)

would you post some jpss pics on white and a couple light colored shirt samples?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

simonb said:


> would you post some jpss pics on white and a couple light colored shirt samples?


 
Luckily they are already posted. If you search these terms you will find:

"jpss bleach" = picture of jpss with regular dye ink and pigment ink, both white shirts being washed in bleach.

"Claria not so bad" "Claria bulk" = pics of claria with jpss

"jpss grey" = jpss on heather grey shirts.

Good luck to you... Kelly


----------



## gonz (Jul 14, 2010)

melissa u rock. this post was very helpful, thanx. i keep hearing about this ross from inkjetcarts...i cant wait to give him a call. be well and thanx for dedicating time for us newbies. peace.


----------

